# The Great Cubing Debate



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a contreversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Question: What do you consider your average? Your average in comp or your average of 100 or more?


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Answer: I'd say your average in comp is what your average is, but average of 100 might be more reliable.

Question: If you were to get a WR average, would you get it in your favourite event, which you more knowledge on, or any other event which you don't have much knowledge on.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Answer: I'd say your average in comp is what your average is, but average of 100 might be more reliable.
> 
> Question: If you were to get a WR average, would you get it in your favourite event, which you more knowledge on, or any other event which you don't have much knowledge on.



Make sure you copy and paste the first paragraph into your reply.

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: I'd say your average in comp is what your average is, but average of 100 might be more reliable.

Question: If you were to get a WR average, would you get it in your favourite event, which you more knowledge on, or any other event which you don't have much knowledge on.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 27, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Answer: I'd say your average in comp is what your average is, but average of 100 might be more reliable.
> 
> Question: If you were to get a WR average, would you get it in your favourite event, which you more knowledge on, or any other event which you don't have much knowledge on.



Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: I'd go for another event, just for the sum of ranks. If I have a lot of knowledge in a particular event, I likely am already ranked pretty highly for it. Therefore, it would be much more beneficial for my sum of ranks (and still a bit more beneficial for my Kinchranks) to get a world record in an event where I don't already have a good ranking.

Question: Who do you consider the better cuber: an all around good cuber with a top-10 sum of ranks/Kinchranks, or a cuber with a couple world records who is bad at or doesn't do many other events?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: A all round cuber, a cuber with a couple of records may just be lucky.
Question: ????


----------



## CarterK (Dec 27, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Answer: I'd go for another event, just for the sum of ranks. If I have a lot of knowledge in a particular event, I likely am already ranked pretty highly for it. Therefore, it would be much more beneficial for my sum of ranks (and still a bit more beneficial for my Kinchranks) to get a world record in an event where I don't already have a good ranking.
> 
> Question: Who do you consider the better cuber: an all around good cuber with a top-10 sum of ranks/Kinchranks, or a cuber with a couple world records who is bad at or doesn't do many other events?


Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: An all around good cuber with a top 10 kinchranks is the better cuber because they aren't just relying on luck and the have a wide variety of skillsets.

Question: What would you consider world class in terms of rankings? Does it change based on the event?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!
> 
> Answer: An all around good cuber with a top 10 kinchranks is the better cuber because they aren't just relying on luck and the have a wide variety of skillsets.
> 
> Question: What would you consider world class in terms of rankings? Does it change based on the event?




Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: I'm not sure for all events but for 3x3, top 100. I think if you have a chance, big or small, of getting a world record or national record, you are world class.

Question: Why are there more male cubers than female?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!
Answer: Males have stronger fingers and better logic, I guess.(a girl in my school does better big cubes than me)
Question: Why is CFOP so popular?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a contreversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Anser: Because it is easy to transition to from LBL, and a few other reasons.
Question: Why is cubing unpopular with most of the world?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: Because people think:" Oh I cracked the cube lets move on"
Question: Why is LBL so popular over Corners First(my first method)?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: Yes, good exposure for cubing

Question: What event, if any, should be added to the WCA?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry, on my device it is hard to copy and paste paragraphs. I don't see why it is necessary though read|^

I think kilominx is the only reasonable option at the moment, I wouldn't mind redi cube (if qiyi or yuxin make one as well) or 2x2x3 (if moyu or yuxin make one as well) but kilominx hardware needs improvement and neither moyu or qiyi or yuxin have released one.

At what average should a Cuber learn full PLL


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Sub 30, that's when I learned PLL. Sub 20, OLL. First sub 5 solve(super lucky, full LL skip) then got bored and started learning Roux.

When is a good time to learn full CMLL roux??


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't do much roux but probably about 20-25 average

Where is the fastest average that switching methods is viable and worth it?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

this is subjective, but I would say ~14-15

Why are magnetic cubes so popular?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

It helps with overshooting


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Overshooting, I don't really like them though, I average worse with them, might just need to try them a bit more.

ZBLL or VLS?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 27, 2017)

> ZBLL or VLS?



Both, just use the best, easiest to recognize cases from both sets when they pop up, generally speaking don't put that much effort into forcing them or setting them up unless it's very short and easy.

Why are people so desperate to add new events when there are several events that we should drop like we dropped Magic? I'm looking at you Clock and Feet.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Clock and feet hpuldnt be dropped, that would only upset lots of people. I'm not sure about adding new events, I don't see why it's a problem, adding 17x17 wouldn't be a problem if hardly any competitions did that.

Should any events be dropped?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules.* Thanks!

Answer: I think that clock should be dropped if no new hardware is coming out.
Question: What is the best comp in the US other than Nationals?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules.* Thanks!

Answer: The slow and steady competitions.

Question: Why is clock in the WCA if it isn't a twisty puzzle?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Clock and feet hpuldnt be dropped, that would only upset lots of people. I'm not sure about adding new events, I don't see why it's a problem, adding 17x17 wouldn't be a problem if hardly any competitions did that.
> 
> Should any events be dropped?



Make sure to put this paragraph in your answer.

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*. Thanks!

Answer: It was a Rubik's mass-produced puzzle so it seemed like a logical inclusion in the early days. Now, not so much, but I'd personally miss it if it were gone (just as I miss Magic and Master Magic, even if they were a bit silly and terribly hard / impossible to judge properly).

Question: Does it make any sense to require the paragraph at the beginning of each of these posts?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*. Thanks!
> 
> Answer: It was a Rubik's mass-produced puzzle so it seemed like a logical inclusion in the early days. Now, not so much, but I'd personally miss it if it were gone (just as I miss Magic and Master Magic, even if they were a bit silly and terribly hard / impossible to judge properly).
> 
> Question: Does it make any sense to require the paragraph at the beginning of each of these posts?



Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*. Thanks!

Answer: Yes. I want to make sure that people who are new here will know how to do it.
Question: Would the world record still be similar without magnetic cubes?


----------



## Roussell (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*



Moonwink Cuber said:


> Question: Would the world record still be similar without magnetic cubes?



A: Yes and no.
magnets add stability makeing you able to increase tps. If you take out magnets you take out stability and you take out some tps. BUT you still would have lucky solves and skill. I think it might be 0.20 seconds slower at the max.
Q:Would you go to a conpatiton that had music playing (non copyright) like jazz or classical.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Answer: IDK

Question: I didn't copy and paste the paragraph into this post (!), so what do you think of it?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*

A: As long as it is on a few posts per page I think it is not needed. Maybe someone could make it shorter.

Q: Should Kibi be added?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

Why not, it's done unofficially often but there aren't many options available for kibiminx.

Will cubing become more popular?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

Probably, but I wouldn't bet on it happening soon.

Do you think that cubing should be more popular?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 28, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Probably, but I wouldn't bet on it happening soon.
> 
> Do you think that cubing should be more popular?


Not too much more. I like the "smallness" feeling of the community. 

When will Feliks get the 3x3 WR back?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

When he learns how to solve the cube in one algorithm XD.

Do you think that the Gans 4x4x4 will be popular?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Not too much more. I like the "smallness" feeling of the community.
> 
> When will Feliks get the 3x3 WR back?


Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: At Worlds 2018

Question: Whats up with the cubicle lawsuit nowadays??


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: Rubik's made its own speedcube and wants to destroy every other company that sells it.

Question: Do you think that the new Gan 4x4x4 will be popular


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think so unless it can beat the WuQue, which is unlikely.

Do you think GAN should make other puzzles besides 3x3s?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes definitely!!! Thats what we are all waiting for!!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*

Answer: No. They should stick with 3x3. If they screw up on other cubes their reputation will go down hill.
Question: Have you subscribed to my channel? If so, leave a comment on one of my videos saying that you have done so!


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*

Answer: 
Question: What is your favourite 7x7?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. *Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules*
Answer: Never tried one
Question: Does pee work as lube.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

No.

Have you ever put Vaseline in one of your cubes?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, my QiYi Wuque to break it in.

Whats your opinion on CFOP?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 29, 2017)

It's a method that generally seems to solve the cube.

Which is harder, sub-20 on 3x3 or sub-20 on squan?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Sub 20 on squan

Is the RSC actually good?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Kind of , but feels like cheap budget speedcubes( the ones at $5)

Should Rubik's NOT sue Cubicle?(answer yes)


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

Well it got me a lot of views... 
But seriously, why. I think the answer to the Rubik's problem is to just tell people that Rubik's are bad and speedcubing are better so don't call it a Rubik's cube and then that spreads, if every Cuber tells one person per day about Rubik's ' actions then we should be able to rid then of any reputation they have.

What is the best cube company overall?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Answer: Cube brand, or cube shop? My favorite cube brand is GAN, my favorite shop is thecubicle.

Question: What is the best cube shop?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

Depend what you mean:
Cheapest: sunyoktoys
Most reliable: magoccubemall
Zcube is also good but overall I think magiccubemall is best.

What is the best cube brand


----------



## Alex B71 (Dec 29, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> What is the best cube brand


Answer: I would have to say MoYu, they're making alot of puzzles of all different styles at a wide price range.
Question: Why can't the awesome BLD'ers be revered as much as the awesome solvers in NxN's? In my opinion it's a harder subsection and way more captivating.


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 29, 2017)

Answer: NxNs are more popular as events, and get more coverage within the cubing community. For example, 3x3 is the most popular event, so when a world record is broken, the video gets millions of views, but when a clock WR is broken, not many people hear about it as quickly.

Question: Will the 41/41 MBLD be broken in 2018?


----------



## Alex B71 (Dec 29, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> Answer: NxNs are more popular as events, and get more coverage within the cubing community. For example, 3x3 is the most popular event, so when a world record is broken, the video gets millions of views, but when a clock WR is broken, not many people hear about it as quickly.
> 
> Question: Will the 41/41 MBLD be broken in 2018?


Very true unfortunately.

Answer: Yeah, i think a 43/44 by Graham Siggins will happen.
Question: Do we think a sub-13 3BLD will ever happen?


----------



## Zerksies (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: Do we think a sub-13 3BLD will ever happen? But of course. When i started cubing WR was about 15 seconds.
Question: Why do people rave over GAN cubes so much?


----------



## Roussell (Dec 29, 2017)

Zerksies said:


> Question: Why do people rave over GAN cubes so much?


(Insert paragraph here)
A: Beacouse felix uses them
Q: what new hardware feature will happen in 2018 ( e.g.: 2016 magnets)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

It's Feliks, not Felix.

A: That's hard to answer, you can never really know what will catch on and what won't.
Q: Do you think magnets help in 2x2?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2017)

A: Yes, but maybe 4-move singles could be a bit faster without them.
Q: Are 3x3's becoming too expensive?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 29, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Q: Are 3x3's becoming too expensive?



No, I'd rather cubes get more expensive because of all the extra time and money going into designing and producing them rather than get cheaper and have innovation stagnate.

I'm not particularly interested in shape mods and non-WCA puzzles but the Qiyi Pentacle cube caught my eye for whatever reason. Any opinions on the puzzle?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Answer: Not really, I dont have it.

Question: Are magnets overrated?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, I don't like them much but I've heard they work well for lots of people.

Do you think moyu are going to become like Dayan in the near future as qiyi and yuxin take over the market.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

I honestly doubt it. I think that Moyu will make decent 3x3-4x4s and pyraminxes, Qiyi will make good all-around puzzles (especially side events), Yuxin will have good big cubes, and GAN will have good 2x2-4x4s, especially 3x3s.

How do you think the red bull 2018 WC will turn out?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not bad, but not good either.

Do you think that 3x3 is an overrated event?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

Yes

How much different cubes do you think gans will expand to.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Short-term, 2-4 and skewb, long term, 2-7 and skewb.

What is the best 3x3?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Qiyi Valk 3 M/ GAN 356 Air SM(in my opinion)
Do you think Kilominx should be in comps?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 5, 2018)

No, it's lost its popularity.

Do you think Redi Cube should be in comps?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> No, it's lost its popularity.
> 
> Do you think Redi Cube should be in comps?


No, only a few months after its release people have gotten very very fast, with a sub-5 UWR, so it would probably become another event that nobody cares after the single/average WR comes down to luck.

Is there any use for cube manufacturers to continue making more 3x3's?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

No, 3x3s are boring.
Should FMC expand to every puzzle?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 5, 2018)

No, that would make 11 FMC events, and therefore almost half of all events FMC.

What brand will be the most popular by the end of 2018?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

Honestly no idea. Qiyi, Gan or Moyu probably.

Should the WCA add any puzzles at all?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes.
Should Rubik's brand be banned in comps


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

No. 

Should the WR 3BLD single that was disqualified been allowed?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 6, 2018)

No, as it was definitely against the regulations.

What is the max number of algs a human could actively use for a puzzle? For example, 493 (zbll), over 1000, 2000?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 6, 2018)

Depends on how you define an alg and how much you're willing to practice. Assuming stuff like comms aren't algs and the person is dedicating his life to this algset, I'd say 10k+.

Why do half of the questions here suck so much ("Should FMC expand to every puzzle?") and why do the good questions get answered with yes/no/idk instead of expanding on the topic?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Because people are lazy.

Do you think that the WCA should recognize the Rubik's and RedBull competition solves as official?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 6, 2018)

No.

How are people too lazy to reply to questions properly but not lazy enough to actually reply?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 6, 2018)

No, because RedBull didn’t carry on with the WCA, so why should the WCA recognise solves, especially for events that a) aren’t official and b) aren’t regulated by WCA regulations.

Yes, because the cubers are solving a cube in a competition, although I would only say that this should be for the basic speedsolve, not fastest hand or the match the scramble weird thing.

What are the human limits on nxn puzzles other than 2x2 and 3x3? Is sub 15 on 4x4 possible, sub 30 5x5 etc.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

It's hard to say at this point in time, but I'd say given enough time, sub-15 4x4 averages (for example) are definitely possible, but probably many many years from now. And that's if there's still any interest in cubing in the world. Sub-35 5x5 averages might be possible if an amazingly revolutionary new method is created and hardware becomes incredibly better.

Will there be a new 3x3 single WR at some point that is so fast it will take 5+ years to beat, and if so what do you think it'll be?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

I think that will happen, Feliks has already proven that 3.80 second solves are possible, and if/when one is made officially it will definitely be hard to beat.

Do you think think that hardware has reached (or almost reached) its limits?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

If you're talking about 3x3, I think no. My guess is somebody will think of an idea to advance 3x3 hardware more, like what Chris did with magnets. It won't be enough to significantly drop people's times, but it'll be something.

Is there any point in trying to think of new 2x2 expert/advanced methods?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 6, 2018)

No, we are already getting under a second with our current methods, and I don't think they can be perfected much more (unless someone's up to learn 3,000,000 algorithms for full optimal one-look )

Other than Chris Tran, are there any "cube scientists" who work with chemistry and physics to improve hardware?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

None that I know of. I'm sure there are/will be more though. 

Should the WCA drop any of the current events?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe clock if no new ones continue to come out for a while longer, or if interest continues to drop.

If the WCA was to add five new events, what should they be?


----------



## Douf (Jan 6, 2018)

Aerma said:


> If the WCA was to add five new events, what should they be?



Kilominx
Master Kilominx
Redicube
Windmill
Guildford

Should there be a minimum age requirement for judges?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

No, but there should be some kind of small test or a requirement of having been to a certain number of comps


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 6, 2018)

No, for reasons above.

Do you think that methods can’t get better for speedsolving, or is there something out there that can reduce movecount to about 30 and still be fast (a bit like LMCF but better) so that averages could drop to potentially sub 4.5?


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

Honestly this thread is super dumb. All you're doing is posting one side of a "controversial" cubing question, sometimes only yes or no, and then you post another question and you move on. This doesn't help anybody.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Honestly this thread is super dumb. All you're doing is posting one side of a "controversial" cubing question, sometimes only yes or no, and then you post another question and you move on. This doesn't help anybody.


>Debate
>No discussion allowed apart from a single reply


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> No, for reasons above.
> 
> Do you think that methods can’t get better for speedsolving, or is there something out there that can reduce movecount to about 30 and still be fast (a bit like LMCF but better) so that averages could drop to potentially sub 4.5?


Methods like that are possible imo, but just haven't been discovered yet and probably won't for some time. Eventually, maybe in like 2 decades, 3x3 would come down to just luck and not many people would care a lot about it, like 2x2 now.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 6, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Methods like that are possible imo, but just haven't been discovered yet and probably won't for some time. Eventually, maybe in like 2 decades, 3x3 would come down to just luck and not many people would care a lot about it, like 2x2 now.


Question?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Question?


Right sorry
How long will Feliks continue to be one of the top cubers?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 6, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Right sorry
> How long will Feliks continue to be one of the top cubers?



I'd say that this will be the last year of his dominance. He had every single wr from 3x3 to 7x7 like a year ago. This won't be now possible, because Max is progressing really fast in those events. I am not sure how long Feliks is planning to continue his career, but I think it may be at least 5-8 more years. Speedcubing is growing and is becomes more and more beneficial for top cubers. 

Kian have 10.27 ao100 in 3x3 OH. Does it mean that Roux is now the best method for one-handed?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 7, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> I'd say that this will be the last year of his dominance. He had every single wr from 3x3 to 7x7 like a year ago. This won't be now possible, because Max is progressing really fast in those events. I am not sure how long Feliks is planning to continue his career, but I think it may be at least 5-8 more years. Speedcubing is growing and is becomes more and more beneficial for top cubers.
> 
> Kian have 10.27 ao100 in 3x3 OH. Does it mean that Roux is now the best method for one-handed?


no

should 3x3 be replaced with redi cube


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 7, 2018)

Absolutely not. 

Is 2x2 going to get much/any better in the next year or so?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

Probably not very much, I doubt the single will be beaten and if the average is it won't be by much.

Will the WCA ever drop 2x2 as an event?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 7, 2018)

No, it's one of the most popular events, and many people's main event.

Which is the WCA event most unlike the others?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2018)

Alex B71 said:


> Very true unfortunately.
> 
> Answer: Yeah, i think a 43/44 by Graham Siggins will happen.
> Question: Do we think a sub-13 3BLD will ever happen?


Not following along with this thread or anything but Jake Klassen got a 12 second 3BLD recently, 12.8 iirc. Search it up on YT


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 7, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Not following along with this thread or anything but Jake Klassen got a 12 second 3BLD recently, 12.8 iirc. Search it up on YT



Oh my god...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2018)

Alex B71 said:


> Oh my god...


What?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> No, it's one of the most popular events, and many people's main event.
> 
> Which is the WCA event most unlike the others?


Square one is probably the most different as there is prctically. Nothing that as simlar to any other event

What two WCA events are the most similar?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

3x3 and 3x3 OH

Why is the cubicle so good?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3x3 and 3x3 OH
> 
> Why is the cubicle so good?



idk

what is the best alg for sune


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 7, 2018)

R U R' U R U2 R'

what's the best PLL?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

Well getting a skip, obviously. Other than that, for me it'd be either a U perm or Ja perm.

Will an event other than 3x3 eventually become more popular than 3x3?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Maybe 4x4 but I don't think it will be soon.

What cube store offers the best value?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 7, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Maybe 4x4 but I don't think it will be soon.
> 
> What cube store offers the best value?


idk

yes or no


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> idk
> 
> yes or no


Of course not

Who else guessed this was going to happen?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 7, 2018)

not me

what is the most popular cubing meme currently


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 7, 2018)

TBH, probably "or you could just use petrus", because everyone knows it.

You know how non-cubers are like "do you use it [the cube] to get girls?" (or boys, but as I am male, always girls). Do you think that cubing can make you seem more attractive, or does it make you seem more like a nerd?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 7, 2018)

People at my school and noncubers in general think it’s cool I can solve a cube so quickly.

How long does it take to average one second faster (i.e. from sub-19 to sub-18)?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd say that it vairies with who you are, how much you want to improve, how fast you are etc. There is no way you can put a number on it. For example, sub 19 to 18 could take a day or several months.

In 15 years, will speedcubing be more common, will it have a boom in populatiry, will it stay the same or will it decline?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 12, 2018)

More common

What’s the difference in this thread, and ask next person a question thread?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is mainly opinion questions.

When will cubing be as popular as any other sport (if ever)?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Not really, it will grow to about 400-500k people, but I dont think much more then that since It isn't really all that good of a spectator sport.

Is Max taking over feliks, Seung, and kevin? Or do you think the three will go back and forth for a while (6x6 and 7x7 for kevin)


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 17, 2018)

No; while Max is getting more WRs, Feliks will stay as the (subjective) top speedcuber.

How will cubing look in 2030? (bigger comps, WRs, etc.)


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 17, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> No; while Max is getting more WRs, Feliks will stay as the (subjective) top speedcuber.



I think that Max is taking over everyone, including Feliks. It's quite possible that he will hold most if not every of 3x3-7x7 WRs. In that scenario he will be undoubtful the best speedcuber in the world.



teboecubes said:


> How will cubing look in 2030? (bigger comps, WRs, etc.)



Bigger comps, much more attention from the media and probably almost unbeatable WRs. I really hope there will be some advancements in the hardware, like high tps cameras on every solving station to avoid incidents.


What will be the biggest surprise of the year 2018?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably the multi bld WR.

What will the 3x3 WR average be at the end of 2018?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably 5.68 ish

Who is the best Cuber?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Max is improving really fast, but he and Feliks are tied, maybe with Seung with them.

What will the 3x3 WR single be at the end of 2018?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 17, 2018)

4.49 is my prediction

If a world-class cuber from 2008 time-traveled to today, what will he be most surprised about cubing-related?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably the insane WRs

What are your thoughts on the Red Bull competitions "world championship" name?
":


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 18, 2018)

If you don't mind, I'm gonna go full out on this. I personally don't see any reason to hate RedBull for what they are doing. Lots of cubers go on about how they are trying to replace the WCA, and they themselves have said they don't want to do that. If anyone even bothered to read it, they would also notice that they said they have taken note of the WCA and admire the work they have done for the community. If you have been to any comp, even if it was something like Nats or Worlds, you know that the community is very casual, you can go up to any person and start a conversation about anything at all. The WCA felt like it was getting too big, so they decided to add qualifying times for Nats 2016 to make it more formal. Now they do have reasons for doing that, but it also takes the fun out of it for some people. Imo, it would be better to just do something like having gone to 3 comps and competing in 5 events, then you can compete in everything. That would remove all the people who know how to solve a cube, but are only going because it is like 30 mins away and even if they did go, they must care about it a little bit. Now if you keep it like that, it makes it less competitive, meaning less room to grow. So how are you going to make it grow? You keep US nats and WCA worlds which are much better for competitor and you add Redbull WC for TV and stuff. You can get lots more viewers if its knockout, whereas WCA has just doing times and seeing who gets the best. If you go back to old Cubecast Episodes they wonder how it could grow and Redbull comes along taking that burden from the WCA. For the question, I think its totally cool as it isn't even WCA related.

What are your thoughts on Redi Cube, Kilominx...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 18, 2018)

I dont have any of them, but I _have_ tried them, and I do think that they are both good puzzles. If I had to add one to the WCA, I would say kilo tho, just since it has some qualities of another puzzle in the WCA (mega)

What is the best event, and why?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 18, 2018)

obviously 2x2 because it's the fastest event. you also have a chance to get a decent single without any skill

would you rather set new records but always loose every competition or don't break any records but constantly winning competitions? explain why


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 18, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> obviously 2x2 because it's the fastest event. you also have a chance to get a decent single without any skill
> 
> would you rather set new records but always loose every competition or don't break any records but constantly winning competitions? explain why


I'm not sure if 'lose' means coming 2nd or worse, but I'd probably go for winning comps. There is an aspect that people might say you don't 'deserve' the record if you always seem to perform poorly and then suddenly get a record, but I also think personally winning and being known among the fast people you compete with and all the spectators of that competition is more rewarding than a record that people will see on the internet. Unless it was a big or important record, in an event that takes a lot of skill (A clearly deserved one).

But anyway, that could be because of my competitions and the competitors in my country and area.


What is or are the best cubing related videos you have watched or like to watch?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 18, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> If you don't mind, I'm gonna go full out on this. I personally don't see any reason to hate RedBull for what they are doing. Lots of cubers go on about how they are trying to replace the WCA, and they themselves have said they don't want to do that. If anyone even bothered to read it, they would also notice that they said they have taken note of the WCA and admire the work they have done for the community. If you have been to any comp, even if it was something like Nats or Worlds, you know that the community is very casual, you can go up to any person and start a conversation about anything at all. The WCA felt like it was getting too big, so they decided to add qualifying times for Nats 2016 to make it more formal. Now they do have reasons for doing that, but it also takes the fun out of it for some people. Imo, it would be better to just do something like having gone to 3 comps and competing in 5 events, then you can compete in everything. That would remove all the people who know how to solve a cube, but are only going because it is like 30 mins away and even if they did go, they must care about it a little bit. Now if you keep it like that, it makes it less competitive, meaning less room to grow. So how are you going to make it grow? You keep US nats and WCA worlds which are much better for competitor and you add Redbull WC for TV and stuff. You can get lots more viewers if its knockout, whereas WCA has just doing times and seeing who gets the best. If you go back to old Cubecast Episodes they wonder how it could grow and Redbull comes along taking that burden from the WCA. For the question, I think its totally cool as it isn't even WCA related.



At first I was thinking "wow, finally someone with a reasonable opinion", and then as I continued reading through this wall of text, the only thought left in my head was "_what_ are you talking about".

(also, cool US-centrism, please remember that many of us are not Americans and countries other than freedomland exist)

(I have nothing to contribute to this thread; I just wanted to point this out.)


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 18, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I'm not sure if 'lose' means coming 2nd or worse, but I'd probably go for winning comps. There is an aspect that people might say you don't 'deserve' the record if you always seem to perform poorly and then suddenly get a record, but I also think personally winning and being known among the fast people you compete with and all the spectators of that competition is more rewarding than a record that people will see on the internet. Unless it was a big or important record, in an event that takes a lot of skill (A clearly deserved one).
> 
> But anyway, that could be because of my competitions and the competitors in my country and area.
> 
> ...



This -> 



or this -> 



or this -> 





Why do you think the two most subscribed YouTube cubers are Spanish, when the US has the most WCA members, and Spain is #10 on the list?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 19, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Why do you think the two most subscribed YouTube cubers are Spanish, when the US has the most WCA members, and Spain is #10 on the list?



...because Spain is not the only place where people speak Spanish. It's the second most-spoken language in the world, behind Mandarin Chinese and beating English (according to Google search).

What do you think will be the next 'best thing since sliced bread' of cubing? The most recent, I would say, was magnetization.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheap magnetic big cubes, 5x5+.

What is the best 3x3 on the market rn, and why?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 20, 2018)

Moyu Dianma. Cause I’m weird.
What is the worst 3x3 EXCEPT for Rubiks brand?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 20, 2018)

Dollar store

What is the worst cube for its price? (expensive _and _bad)


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 20, 2018)

Dayan Panshi back in its day


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 20, 2018)

How big will the highest order NxN be in 2020?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 23, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> (also, cool US-centrism, please remember that many of us are not Americans and countries other than freedomland exist)


You do realize that I do currently live in the US and that means I know more about the nats and stuff as Asian/Euro qualifying won't make any difference to me as it wouldn't be worth it to go to a comp other then worlds outside of the US just for the sake of going. I'm not saying the US is any better, it just effects me. If someone posted the same thing as me, but used Asian/Aussie nats qualifying (Do they even have qualifying times?) I wouldn't really care as I can relate to them in a similar way. Also I thought I would point out that I have lived in India for 8ish years, meaning I don't have the average USA personality, or the average Indian personality.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 28, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> How big will the highest order NxN be in 2020?


35x35. Biggest mass-produced cube will be a qiyi 19x19

What is the best 3x3 on the market rn? Why?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm definitely not the person to ask for this, but the majority of cubers would say either a variation of the valk (valk m, valk power, etc.), a variation of the gts (gts2m, etc.), or a variation of the gan air (air sm, um, etc.). Basically any variation of a flagship cube.

What is the best 4x4 on the market (not cubicle pro shop or magnetized, just the regular cube)?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wuque, by far.

Do you think the xman shadow or the aoshi 6x6 will be better than the wuhua V2?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> xman shadow


What is this? Real or fake?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 28, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is this? Real or fake?


Check out qiyis Instagram page, ss won't seem to let me paste the link.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Wuque, by far.
> 
> Do you think the xman shadow or the aoshi 6x6 will be better than the wuhua V2?



The wuhua v2 and Yuxin are close to par, so I think that either one of these will overtake it, most likely the shadow.

Opinion on headcams at comps?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 31, 2018)

Im fine with them, cant say much since I dont use them.

What cuber do you look up to most?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 1, 2018)

@5BLD
Why do people use black instead of stickerless


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 1, 2018)

Because it's the original color. IMO, stickerless is better.

Why is speedsolving.com the most popular english forum for cubing?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Based on number of users, it's not, r/Cubers is.

What is the best cube manufacturer/set-upper


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 1, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> What is the best cube manufacturer/set-upper


I personally use the most Qiyi cubes, but I think that Moyu is just as good.

Lingo clock with Rubiks pins, or Rubiks clock?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dunno.
If @Competition Cuber likes stickerless better, why does he use Gan?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 2, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Dunno.
> If @Competition Cuber likes stickerless better, why does he use Gan?


I use stickerless in everything else. I use GAN because I like their smooth yet fast feel. (I _have_ tried a cubicle valk power M at my last comp, and it was pretty good tho)

What will you do if the cubicle shuts down? (from the lawsuit)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 2, 2018)

Start buying from SpeedCubeShop.

What would you do if, for 24 hours, the only cube in existence was clock?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 2, 2018)

Probably just solve some virtual 3x3s on CStimer.

Do you think that magnetic 5x5-7x7s under $50 will exist in the near future?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 2, 2018)

A magnetic budget 5x5 might be ~40 dollars, but i dont see a AoFu M going for less than 50 or 60.

What is the maximum price for a "budget cube" 3x3?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 2, 2018)

$5 at the cubicle.us
$1.50 on the companies alibaba site.

What is the best 3x3.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

MF3RS2.
Is Rubiks bad.(Not Prof. Rubik but Rubiks brand)


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, the brand is

How much do magnets help you?


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 3, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Dunno.


best post 2018 amazing in depth analysis


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 3, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, the brand is
> 
> How much do magnets help you?


I only have one magnetic pyraminx and skewb, and they're great improvements over the Shengshou pyra and skewb.

What are the "ideal" sticker shades?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2018)

Stickerless cubes

What is the best 3x3 currently (non magnetic)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

MF3RS2 Stickerless.
Why is black better than stickerless


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 3, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> MF3RS2 Stickerless.
> Why is black better than stickerless


Are you asking in general? 

The stickerless on the Cubing classroom series seems faster and smoother.

Why do they still make white plastic puzzles?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 4, 2018)

It seems like white plastic is on its way out, with fewer cubes having a white option. I've never owned or been a fan of white plastic cubes, and they seem like the least popular out of the 3 main colors (black, stickerless, white).

Extending this question further, why did Moyu have Primary, Blue, Teal, Pink, Grey, and Brown for its original GTS?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2018)

Probably to encourage collectors to buy all of them.

Why do some cubes (GTS, gan cubes) not come in stickerless?


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 4, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!
> 
> Sub 30, that's when I learned PLL. Sub 20, OLL. First sub 5 solve(super lucky, full LL skip) then got bored and started learning Roux.
> 
> When is a good time to learn full CMLL roux??


Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!

*A: *Learn full CMLL around 30s. If you do not do it now, you will have wished you done it earlier later. e.g. I am sub 20 and only know half CMLL.

*Q:* What is better CFOP, Roux, ZZ, or other.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> Hey! This is a place where you can post a controversial cubing question. The catch is you have to answer the previous one. Example, I ask a question, you have to answer it and provide another big question. Make sure to copy and paste this paragraph into yours so everyone can read the rules. Thanks!
> 
> *A: *Learn full CMLL around 30s. If you do not do it now, you will have wished you done it earlier later. e.g. I am sub 20 and only know half CMLL.
> 
> *Q:* What is better CFOP, Roux, ZZ, or other.


CFOP is what I use, though not _objectively_ the best. (Also, the point of this thread is to answer the _latest _question, not one from months ago.)

Are there any big youtubers (non-cubing channels) who are also speedcubers? If so, which ones?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 5, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> CFOP is what I use, though not _objectively_ the best. (Also, the point of this thread is to answer the _latest _question, not one from months ago.)
> 
> Are there any big youtubers (non-cubing channels) who are also speedcubers? If so, which ones?


Justin beiber.
Why is CFOP the 'best' method? Me being a rouxer is EXTREMELY biased towards Roux.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Justin beiber.
> Why is CFOP the 'best' method? Me being a rouxer is EXTREMELY biased towards Roux.


The only reason it is the best right now is that so many people are finding ways to make it better. It has so much experience. Roux and ZZ need to catch up, but they will soon. (p.s. ROUX FTW)

What do you think about 2x2 oh (or even 4x4 oh) as an event?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 6, 2018)

4x4 OH would take too long, and 2x2 OH would be too out of place as an event.

What is your opinion on the correlation between cubing and being good at math?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's just ONE relationship. Logic.
IS THAT A TEN BY TEN?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 6, 2018)

No, but can you get me one please

Should Rubik's try and make good speedcubes?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 6, 2018)

They *did. *They failed. Then they got GAN to work with them, and didn’t fail as miserably. Plus, I don’t think cubers will willingly give money to the company suing TheCubicle and sponsoring the Red Bull championship, for an OK at best cube.

What are the upcoming cubes of 2018?


----------



## Zerksies (Feb 6, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> They *did. *They failed. Then they got GAN to work with them, and didn’t fail as miserably. Plus, I don’t think cubers will willingly give money to the company suing TheCubicle and sponsoring the Red Bull championship, for an OK at best cube.
> 
> What are the upcoming cubes of 2018?


That was a pretty crappy speedcube. Very heavy with them tiles, super tight and when i loosened it to a good tension i would get lock ups


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 7, 2018)

I did this in the predictions thread but I recon there will be new yuxin 2*2-6*6 cubes and an aolong like
cube
.
Do you think any of today's cubes will still be used by top cubers in 2019


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 7, 2018)

Unless some big breakthrough happens, the Valk has lasted since 2016, so it’s possible that a cube like the gan UM or SM could last until 2019.

When will the 2x2 single WR be broken, and what time will it be?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 7, 2018)

Probably 2019,0.46 but it could be anything from 0.4-0.48 anytime from today to never.

Is the MF3RS2 a top cube?


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Probably 2019,0.46 but it could be anything from 0.4-0.48 anytime from today to never.
> 
> Is the MF3RS2 a top cube?




I would say it's pretty good, but not quite as good as like the Gans 356 Air SM or something.

What will the 3x3 WR bottom out at?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

Id say lower 3s

Do you think cubers just starting out have no chance anymore at catching up with world class people?
Are world class people just too fast


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 9, 2018)

No. If you start early enough
Is Aolong V2 better than MF3RS2? If it is I will trade them wih a friend


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

No but aolongV2 is more expensive

What is the best WCA event


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

It depends on what best means
Do you mean popular, than its 3x3
If you mean most fun then also 3x3
(For me)

Do you think the growth of the community is a good or bad thing


----------



## ItzSomebody (Feb 9, 2018)

I personally feel the growth of the community is a good thing, it intrigues people and there are more people to talk to.

Is the GANs SM worth the hefty price?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

If you enjoy the feeling of gans puzzles and you are serious cuber
I would say its worth it
But me personaly, im not a fan of gan
So i would say no
Its personal preference

What is better t perm or j perm?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 9, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> If you enjoy the feeling of gans puzzles and you are serious cuber
> I would say its worth it
> But me personaly, im not a fan of gan
> So i would say no
> ...


J perm 
what event will be the first to go (after clock)?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

Feet (i hope)

What event will be added next?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 9, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Feet (i hope)
> 
> What event will be added next?


Feet just got a update of new regs which to me says they don’t plan on removing it any time soon

A: The current most likely would be kilominx since people seem to enjoy it and have hosted it at competitions without the interference of cube manufactures, I think it’s too similar to megaminx though so it will not be added. I think the next event to be added either isn’t popular currently or hasn’t been produced yet. 

Q: What’s the human limit for each event?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

Im not very familiar with side most side events but ill do some
2x2 .3
3x3 3.0
4x4 sub 15
5x5 sub 30
6x6 maybe sub one
7x7 sub 1:45
Oh sub 4.5
3bld sub 15
These are some guesses

How fast do you need to be to be considered world class


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

Sub WR average*1.2 ish

What is the easiest WCA event to solve without any prior knowledge of cubing


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

I think pyraminx because people at school figured it out by themselves

How many people have to go to a competition for it to be a "big comp"


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

250+ ish

Why do some cubes not come in stickerless


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

Because some cubes arent made with that type of mechanism
Also some people dont like stickerless

Why are qualifying times for U.S nationals so much lower than last year


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

IDK.

Why is feet so unpopular?


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 18, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK.
> 
> Why is feet so unpopular?


Because it's an event that doesn't really fit in the style of other events.

How long to do think it will be until the 3x3 single is broken?


----------



## jschwarz21 (Mar 18, 2018)

Feet are actually an essential part of a functioning human body, I'm not sure why people don't recognize... oh wait you meant the cubing event. Probably because people would rather use their hands.

Why do the feet single rankings look so troll?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

Unsure of question?

Thoughts on RSCA?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

I think we should just wait it out.

Any questions for my q+a video?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

_Aolong_ have you been cubing? I bet is has been _Weilong_. Okay, Ill stop now, please don't _Aosu_ me.

What is the best 3x3 IYO?


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 18, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> _Aolong_ have you been cubing? I bet is has been _Weilong_. Okay, Ill stop now, please don't _Aosu_ me.
> 
> What is the best 3x3 IYO?


GTS2M is my pick. The Valk is ok and the GANS just doesn't fit my turning style.

If 8x8 was an event, what would the WR be?


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

3:40.00 ish because eh hardware and very few speed solvers who ever practiced it

What are 3 cubes that have soft plastic?


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 19, 2018)

imo Guanlong, Shengshou Aurora 2x2, and idk. I don’t really get the idea of “soft” plastic tbh

What event should be removed from the WCA


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

FMC bc it sounds so lame if you go up to a non cuber and be like
“Hey I solved this in 23 moves!”


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> FMC bc it sounds so lame if you go up to a non cuber and be like
> “Hey I solved this in 23 moves!”


No. FMC is great, I think it should be Clock because it is not a twisty puzzle


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> FMC bc it sounds so lame if you go up to a non cuber and be like
> “Hey I solved this in 23 moves!”



Nothing sounds cool if you present it like that.

People see machines solving cubes near optimally, and when you tell them that God's number is 20 and the average number for a lego solver or something like that is 20-25, then people love it when you tell them you can do 23 moves.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> imo Guanlong, Shengshou Aurora 2x2, and idk. I don’t really get the idea of “soft” plastic tbh
> 
> What event should be removed from the WCA


Clock.

Will magnetic 5-7s ever get below $40?


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ollie said:


> Nothing sounds cool if you present it like that.
> 
> People see machines solving cubes near optimally, and when you tell them that God's number is 20 and the average number for a lego solver or something like that is 20-25, then people love it when you tell them you can do 23 moves.


They have zero reference point to how good 23 moves is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 19, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Clock.
> 
> Will magnetic 5-7s ever get below $40?


Budget magnetic 5x5s will probably get below $30, considering the MF5 is <20

What is the most impressive currently standing world record?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think 3x3 avg is insane
Its realy dificult to average what most have to get realy lucky to get

For the average person
From the start of becoming serious about speedcubing, how long do you think it will take to be sub 10
Say that you start avging about 45


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

Two years? I’m close to sub 10 (sub 12) and I’ve been cubing for 1 1/2 years.

Do you think Old Dayan Coats will ever be commercially available on the market?


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> They have zero reference point to how good 23 moves is


So what? Most people don't cube to impress non-cubers and you shouldn't either.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> So what? Most people don't cube to impress non-cubers and you shouldn't either.


-_- 
Also, FMC is a simple extension of the normal 3x3 event


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> -_-
> Also, FMC is a simple extension of the normal 3x3 event



Not really. It's arguably the most unique of the events involving 3x3.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Not really. It's arguably the most unique of the events involving 3x3.


There are only 5 events involving 3x3
Actually that gave me an idea.
Feet is the “worst” event


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> There are only 5 events involving 3x3



Your point is? That's just because we try not to include similar events in the WCA, a fact that probably supports my argument more than yours.
Honestly if FMC is just a "simple extension" of 3x3, then we should definitely also remove OH. The skill sets involved in 3x3 and OH are definitely more similar then if we compare 3x3 and FMC. If you look at the top ranked people for FMC, a lot of them aren't even sub-10 at 3x3.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Your point is? That's just because we try not to include similar events in the WCA, a fact that probably supports my argument more than yours.
> Honestly if FMC is just a "simple extension" of 3x3, then we should definitely also remove OH. The skill sets involved in 3x3 and OH are definitely more similar then if we compare 3x3 and FMC. *If you look at the top ranked people for FMC, a lot of them aren't even sub-10 at 3x3. (What does this even prove) *


So 
FMC>OH
I fail to see how OH is topped by FMC, when OH specialists are absolutely amazing at what they do. Bad argument


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Two years? I’m close to sub 10 (sub 12) and I’ve been cubing for 1 1/2 years.
> 
> Do you think Old Dayan Coats will ever be commercially available on the market?


No. There's been a demand for them for a long time, and they haven't come yet. By the way, Dayan isn't that big of a company in the speecubing scene like it used to be, especially with the release of the ZhanChi 2017 and their new XiangYun.

What is the best cubing YouTube channel?


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> So
> FMC>OH
> I fail to see how OH is topped by FMC, when OH specialists are absolutely amazing at what they do. Bad argument



Obviously how "good" an event is is subjective. You were the one that said that FMC is just a "simple extension" of 3x3, presumably in defense of your previous statement about removing FMC. I was pointing out that FMC is in fact quite different from 3x3 (for example, we see that people that are good at FMC are often not as good at 3x3, showing that the skill sets involved are probably quite different). In my view, how similar an event is to others is a good way to measure how worthy of an event it is (this is why we don't add more big cube events), and in that respect I believe that FMC>OH, as you put it. I never said that people who specialize in OH are not "amazing". In addition, I believe that FMC specialists are also "absolutely amazing", so I don't really know what you're trying to say.
I wouldn't advocate for either event to be removed, I am merely stating that if, according to you, FMC is a good choice of an event to be removed because of its similarity to 3x3, than there are other events that you could hold the same standard to. Apparently you wouldn't want OH to be removed, so I would ask why you believe FMC should be.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Obviously how "good" an event is is subjective. You were the one that said that FMC is just a "simple extension" of 3x3, presumably in defense of your previous statement about removing FMC. I was pointing out that FMC is in fact quite different from 3x3 (for example, we see that people that are good at FMC are often not as good at 3x3, showing that the skill sets involved are probably quite different). In my view, how similar an event is to others is a good way to measure how worthy of an event it is (this is why we don't add more big cube events), and in that respect I believe that FMC>OH, as you put it. I never said that people who specialize in OH are not "amazing". In addition, I believe that FMC specialists are also "absolutely amazing", so I don't really know what you're trying to say.
> I wouldn't advocate for either event to be removed, I am merely stating that if, according to you, FMC is a good choice of an event to be removed because of its similarity to 3x3, than there are other events that you could hold the same standard to. Apparently you wouldn't want OH to be removed, so I would ask why you believe FMC should be.


touché except now I’m fixed on the idea that feet is the worst lol
Also you were the one who mention it was related to 3x3 and to be fair all 3x3 events are practically the same.
It is true that FMC may be the most “unique”, but that doesn’t make it a viable trait in many ways. Uniqueness isn’t important. Why do people want kilominx, when it’s a much easier megaminx? 



teboecubes said:


> No. There's been a demand for them for a long time, and they haven't come yet. By the way, Dayan isn't that big of a company in the speecubing scene like it used to be, especially with the release of the ZhanChi 2017 and their new XiangYun.
> 
> What is the best cubing YouTube channel?


TCKyewbs bc she volunteered to test HC Labs Cubes (my company) lol


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

@Galcor117, what is the link to HC Labs Cubes?


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/selling-hypercoated-cubes.68023/


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

thanks


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> It is true that FMC may be the most “unique”, but that doesn’t make it a viable trait in many ways. Uniqueness isn’t important. Why do people want kilominx, when it’s a much easier megaminx?



Ease and uniqueness are different things. Why do we have 2-6 when we have 7x7? I've never solved a Kilominx, but I assume that the smaller size allows for different techniques from the Megaminx, just like how 2x2 and 3x3 are solved completely differently and how people generally use Yau for 4x4 (and sometimes 5x5) but not bigger cubes.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Ease and uniqueness are different things. Why do we have 2-6 when we have 7x7? I've never solved a Kilominx, but I assume that the smaller size allows for different techniques from the Megaminx, just like how 2x2 and 3x3 are solved completely differently and how people generally use Yau for 4x4 (and sometimes 5x5) but not bigger cubes.


Oh sorry forgot to add that it legit uses the same algs but some aren’t necessary


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Oh sorry forgot to add that it legit uses the same algs but some aren’t necessary



Like I said, I've never solved a Kilominx, so I wouldn't know. If it is in fact very similar to Megaminx, I would probably rather have a more unique event. However, I would argue that quickly finding pieces on a smaller puzzles is a different skill from being able to concentrate and find pieces on a bigger puzzle, which is why some people are very good at look ahead on big cubes but may not be as fast (relatively speaking) at look ahead on a 3x3. More fancy tricks can also be used on smaller puzzles. For example on 3x3 people use many fancy F2L and multislotting tricks, while on big cubes solving centers and especially edges is pretty much the same every time and for people of different skill levels.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Like I said, I've never solved a Kilominx, so I wouldn't know. If it is in fact very similar to Megaminx, I would probably rather have a more unique event. However, I would argue that quickly finding pieces on a smaller puzzles is a different skill from being able to concentrate and find pieces on a bigger puzzle, which is why some people are very good at look ahead on big cubes but may not be as fast (relatively speaking) at look ahead on a 3x3. More fancy tricks can also be used on smaller puzzles. For example on 3x3 people use many fancy F2L and multislotting tricks, while on big cubes solving centers and especially edges is pretty much the same every time and for people of different skill levels.


...and 2x2
Many people (not me, but many people) say that it’s a stupid event based on luck.
Kilominx is as far of a 2x2 to megaminx as it can get. Also, then we can have useless events like 2x2 pyraminx, Square 0, etc
I’d have to disagree and say that “larger end” puzzles are better to add than “teeny tiny puzzles”


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> They have zero reference point to how good 23 moves is



Sure they do. When you tell them a machine can do it in 20 moves and an average speedsolve is 50+, then they can understand that 23 is good. Even if it takes an hour, to find people aren't dumb and can make the connection that cutting down those moves takes time and though and that you aren't a machine.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> ...and 2x2
> Many people (not me, but many people) say that it’s a stupid event based on luck.
> Kilominx is as far of a 2x2 to megaminx as it can get. Also, then we can have useless events like 2x2 pyraminx, Square 0, etc
> I’d have to disagree and say that “larger end” puzzles are better to add than “teeny tiny puzzles”



I would mostly agree, although I'd say that there's a balance, since we'd probably agree that bigger is not always better. A medium-sized puzzle could also be very fun (like 3x3).


----------



## ItzSomebody (Mar 20, 2018)

This has gotten insanely off-topic.

When do you think Feliks Zemdegs will quit cubing?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

ItzSomebody said:


> This has gotten insanely off-topic.
> 
> When do you think Feliks Zemdegs will quit cubing?


When his fingers stop working . Seriously though, I do not think that he will ever stop and I think that he will always be cubing in some degree, even if it is just FMC or something akin, where is does not have to be very fast, although his "not very fast", will still be faster then a lot of people.

Will any team events or relays ever be an official WCA event/s. Such as team BLD, or 2x2-4x4 relay?


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 20, 2018)

No, we already have too many events containing 3x3 or NxN cubes.

On a scale from 1-10, how much of a sport is cubing, considering its competitiveness, physical requirements, skill requirements, ability to spectate, etc?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 20, 2018)

5 i would say, its half a sport cause it has everything a sport has minus the physical activeness

How long until we get a sub 30 in 5x5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

2022

What is the most impressive UWR IYO?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 23, 2018)

Bld, ifs like 16 secs which is crazy to me

Who do you think will get the first sub 4 in comp


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

Feliks or some other dude that got an insanely lucky solve.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

ItzSomebody said:


> This has gotten insanely off-topic.
> 
> When do you think Feliks Zemdegs will quit cubing?


When a lot of people beat him a lot and he gets discouraged and gives up.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

What is Dayan's status now


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 24, 2018)

In denial that they're an outdated company. Trying to be a part of the cubing scene again, but failing (Zhanchi 2017, XiangYun)

What other hobby is cubing most silimar to?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 24, 2018)

I think cupstacking is similar, in that competitions are similar, and the community seems pretty similar
It also is a hobby that relies on muscle memory and quik hands
Not to mention we stole their timers

Is sub 1 6x6 possible?


----------



## Aaron Stettner (Mar 24, 2018)

Answer: Probably not, but if any, it should be clock

Question: What is the best 5x5 method?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 24, 2018)

Lewis
What is the best 2x2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 29, 2018)

IMO it's the gans magnetic.

Who do you think will be the next to break the 3x3 WR average?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 29, 2018)

Max Park.
Which event do you think will be added next?


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 29, 2018)

Kilominx maybe

If you could remove 1 event, which would it be?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 29, 2018)

Clock, not because I dislike it that much, but just because it's the least cube-like and times are getting so low that soon the WR's will be down to luck.

QiYi was a random cube company that made terrible cubes, but then started created really amazing speedcubes and is now pretty much dominating the market. What other cubing brand in existence now that you think will do this too?


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 29, 2018)

Zcube might do that...

What is the best cube company?


----------



## Aaron Stettner (Mar 29, 2018)

It depends on what you define a company as, for example, if you count X-Man as its own company QiYi becomes no where near as relevant. If you count X-Man as part of QiYi, then defiantly QiYi.

Who will be first to sub 4 in competition on 3x3?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 29, 2018)

Most likely max park
But i hope its feliks because im a big fan of him

What do you think is something seemingly random that may actualy help the cubing community
Like magnets


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 29, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Clock, not because I dislike it that much, but just because it's the least cube-like and times are getting so low that soon the WR's will be down to luck.



It's already down to luck. As are 2x2, pyraminx, skewb, 3x3, OH, feet, square-1, 3BLD and 4x4 to some extent.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 30, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Most likely max park
> But i hope its feliks because im a big fan of him
> 
> What do you think is something seemingly random that may actualy help the cubing community
> Like magnets


An update to YouTube, maybe, that will promote smaller creators, such as cubers with under 10K subscribers, and help to introduce new people to cubing, and grow the community.

is clok th e worst evnet ?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 30, 2018)

Im not sure, it is the least like a twisty puzzle. I dont own one but my friend let me try one at a comp and it was pretty interesting, i think ifs down there but maybe not the worst

What is the most pointless event


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

At this point probably 2x2 since the single is completely down to luck and the average relies heavily on luck. Clock would be a close second for the same reason.

When will the WCA start recognizing times to the third decimal place?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 30, 2018)

I dont think anytime soon because, at least with the timers we currently use, the third decimal is not always exact, it is close but not always accurate, our timers are just not that fast. So i feel if the third decimal became officialy recognized we would need better timers

Do you think speedcubers will ever be using full 1 look last layer


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 8, 2018)

no

When will the 3x3 WR single be broken? By who?


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 8, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> no
> 
> When will the 3x3 WR single be broken? By who?


Maybe summer or autumn this year?
No idea who though. For example we had seung beom cho who was previously unknown to the whole community, so we might have someone new.

If there was going to be a new officail event for WCA, would you prefer redi cube or kilominx


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 8, 2018)

Redi cube because its completely new and different
Kilominx is just a variation of megaminx

How long until we see an official sub 4 3x3 single


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 8, 2018)

[QUOTE="THERAGINGCYCLOPS, post: 1284773, member: 46371seung beom cho who was previously unknown to the whole community[/QUOTE]
lolno


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 8, 2018)

Cubes with customizable mechanisms

What do you think the 3x3 WR will plateau out at? My guess is 0.948 seconds.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2018)

I dont think it will go sub2.5 and not for a long time, I think of the WR goes sub4 then 3x3 will become more like 2x2

What is the best event


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

3x3

Why does everybody like 3x3?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 9, 2018)

Because it is the original cube

What is the average of a cuber in the 50th percentile

So what is the average of the average cuber for 3x3


----------



## CarterK (Apr 10, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Because it is the original cube
> 
> What is the average of a cuber in the 50th percentile
> 
> So what is the average of the average cuber for 3x3


That's a fact.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 25, 2018)

CarterK said:


> That's a fact.


Meh.

Why is @CarterK never going to a comp in Alabama?
Thread bump. lul.


----------

